
Confused about closures and 'this'? Check out my guide to JavaScript scoping - jesseduffield
https://jesseduffield.com/everything-i-wish-i-knew-about-javascript-scoping-a-week-ago/
======
jesseduffield
I couple of weeks ago I did a deep-dive into JavaScript scoping and learnt a
lot about how closures work under the hood and why we the `this` keyword
exists in the first place. I wrote a guide that explained everything to my
two-weeks-younger self and made a video covering most of it too!

I try my best to back up everything I claim experimentally via chrome dev
tools but there are a couple of things that are specific to ECMAScript. Let me
know your thoughts :)

